# Help with first commercial apt bid



## cheelob (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey guys any help would be appreciated with where to bid this apt? I have been plowing only residential for years and received a call to bid this apt for the upcoming season. They want it done at a 3" trigger and only the front entrance sidewalk. The only reason even thinking of taking on small commercial is this is literally a block from my house. I can see from my driveway.

Just bought new 2013 duramax and deciding on plow yet but this will be done with one truck and have access to Bobcat if need to pile snow later in season.

http://goo.gl/maps/cO3Ty


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a pretty large push. IMO, I would bid it around $200 a push. Sidewalk extra.
Sand and salt, $150 each time.
I advise you buy an expanding plow, the biggest one you can find.
BLIZZARD makes one that goes from 8 feet to 11 feet straight, and forms a 9'10" scoop.
Your duramax will hold and push it fine.

http://www.blizzardplows.com/bd/mobile/showroom/power-plow


----------



## cheelob (Oct 1, 2009)

So would you write it up to wait until the end of the snowfall. They said they wanted a bid for 3" trigger. Does that mean I go out at each 3" interval and charge $200 per time or only plow once after 3+" total event?

Sorry to seem clueless but I only have done residential for 20 yrs. They are easy.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

cheelob;1654068 said:


> So would you write it up to wait until the end of the snowfall. They said they wanted a bid for 3" trigger. Does that mean I go out at each 3" interval and charge $200 per time or only plow once after 3+" total event?
> 
> Sorry to seem clueless but I only have done residential for 20 yrs. They are easy.


Your going to be plowing every 3 inches, don't wait till storm end -(unless it is a 3 inch storm) or your going to be in a lot of trouble trying to push more 3 inches.
Based on your starting price.

up to 3" $200
3.1" to 6" $400
6.1 to 9" $600
9.1 to 12" $800

So you get a 9 inch storm, your there 4 times plowing and clearing the roads.

I always add in sidewalks are done after the storm but if it's more than 6" I add in double the price to clear a path on them around the 4" mark.

Don't forget about clean up!

Your going to have cars that don't move and then the people cleaning the snow off and leaving wonderful little piles of snow that the company calls and complains you didn't plow right and left messes.

Add in at least another $100 per hour for clean up minuim 1 hour.
That way if your there and people are taking their sweet time moving their cars your still making money while sitting there.

If your going to be using a skidsteer, find out what in your area what they going for an hourly rate, around here is $150 to $175 per hour, 4 hour minuim.

Good luck in your bid.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

cheelob;1654068 said:


> So would you write it up to wait until the end of the snowfall. They said they wanted a bid for 3" trigger. Does that mean I go out at each 3" interval and charge $200 per time or only plow once after 3+" total event?
> 
> Sorry to seem clueless but I only have done residential for 20 yrs. They are easy.


Yes, I would want $200 each time I dropped the plow. And salt / sand at the end, or @ request of management.
And, as MS said above, $100 an hour for clean up, 1 hour minimum. I would probably tell them to call when they are ready for it. No sense going in there and only doing part of it. They would get mad being charged 3x to get it cleaned up. Put the burden of when and how much it costs on them.

If the lot takes more than an hour and a half, I'd seek to raise the per push price to 250 next season.

And remember what I said about the expanding plow. Don't buy a straight blade! Buy a 9'6" v plow minimum, but the expanding 8 to 11 would be best.


----------



## cheelob (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

At every 3" that lot is going to look like a off road test site with all the hard pack.

Good luck but I see problems at the 3 inch trigger and them calling you before 3 inch but at the end not wanting to pay because it wasen't 3 inches.


----------

